# Ricardo Arona



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

What you guys think?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would tone down the effect on his shoulder as it almost appears orange. Overall I like it but the orange bugs me.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I would tone down the effect on his shoulder as it almost appears orange. Overall I like it but the orange bugs me.


Yeah i have it toned down and its just not what i wanted for some reason i like the Orange it brigns out the whole sig..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

looks like he is transforming into the thing


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> looks like he is transforming into the thing


Haa And whats wrong with that ha


----------

